# Baffin Report



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

Fishing over the past few weeks in Baffin has been good at times and tough at others. I think that the extreme fluctuations in water temperatures are probably the culprit. I have had a few days with dozen or more fish over 5 lbs with the top end being about 7.5 lbs. The fish are staged up pretty shallow most of the time with the exception being when the water temp falls into the 40's. Most are being caught over mud/grass. I still have several open dates available next week if you are interested. It has the potential to be pretty good after this cold weather we have going on right now.

On a side note I fished the Laguna Madre Specktacular last weekend. Had a great day one and had a pretty decent lead. We released at least a dozen fish over 4 lbs on Saturday trying to upgrade our weight. On Sunday those bigger fish just wouldn't eat for us and we finished 4th. I promise you that the fish I have been seeing while pre-fishing for this tournament make the ones in the photo look small.

Give me a call if you are interested in booking a fishing trip at (361)947-1813.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man I saw that you slipped on day 2 and I'm sorry. I would have been one of the 5 guys on day one that didn't weight a fish. You kicked tail on Saturday, its was cold, windy, and the water completely fell out. We started South and turned around North of Bird Island and went to the boat hole area to fish the deep channels. One Red fish


----------

